# Spike Plate



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Anybody seen this?

It is called a 'Spike Plate' and was developed by American woodturner Amy Grigg. Glenn Lucas has a clip of it on his FaceBook page.

Looks a lot like Jerry Marcantel's 'Chuck Plate'!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never seen one like that, but looks like a good idea.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Jerry has a patent on the idea, He might be interested in the fact that it is being reproduced else where! I have one of Jerry's and the spikes are adjustable to compensate for bark, unevenness of blank, etc. I like mine and use it often. He (Jerry) also has a tail stock steady to finish the bottom, tenon/recess part of bowls.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've got one of Jerry's as well - although the one in the OP appears to be threaded directly on the spindle, while Jerry's is designed to be held in a scroll chuck:










'Spike' pattern is slightly different as well. Jerry did a good write up of how to use it (along with a video) here for anyone interested: Using a Chuck Plate

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> *Jerry has a patent on the idea,* He might be interested in the fact that it is being reproduced else where! I have one of Jerry s and the spikes are adjustable to compensate for bark, unevenness of blank, etc. I like mine and use it often. He (Jerry) also has a tail stock steady to finish the bottom, tenon/recess part of bowls.
> 
> - Jack Lewis


Sorry Jack, I do not have a patent on the Chuck Plate.

When I developed it in 2010 using wood, I did an article at smc describing how to make your own out of wood. I gave the design to the world, so if someone chooses to produce them and sell them, there is nothing I would do.

Later, in 2012, I made the first 3 from Aluminum. From there, I had all kinds of problems with getting screws with points. They were not available, unless I started with 1 1/2" set screws and then machined a point onto them.

I also saw one sometime about 2013-14 made by Vermec in Australia, I believe. Theirs was also aluminum, but only had 5 points. It looked like it had a curved face. Maybe the screws were adjustable. I don't know.

MY Chuck Plate was designed for use on a G3 chuck with 50mm jaws. I now have SN2 chucks, and find that the ball end on the adjustment Allen bit is a must.

So far, I've probably mounted and successfully turned well over 1000 pieces from 1" x 2" OD all the way up to 19 3/4" OD x 18" long. Flat pieces are great, but it excels with natural edges and odd shaped pieces.

Thanks, Gerry, Jack, and Brad. It's nice to see my name in print not followed by cuss words. heheheeh…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Not a lot new in some things.
The Raffan pic he stated he had used for decades so at least in the 1990's.
The Eilo drive with adjustable points about about 2008.
And of course John Holtzapffel's "Flange Chuck with Points" from Hand and Simple Turning published in 1881 (udpated from his fathers publication around 1850 of the same title).


----------



## snowbird (Oct 31, 2008)

Saw Glenn Lucas demonstrate Amy Griggs Spike Plate at Totally Turning in Saratoga Springs this past March, its high quality ideally suited if you're a production bowl turner like Glenn and make your living accordingly but for us occasional turners who can't even give bowls yet sell them for any reasonable amount for me it's another $150 expense for an already very expensive hobby.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Not interested in a spike plate like Lee Mills says various spike plates been around for long time but have nothing bad to say about them. 
https://www.amygrigg.com/spike-plate

Not sure if still collecting money or health status for Amy but she has been sick and needed help. 
https://www.gofundme.com/f/new-hope-for-amy

May still need help if can spare few bucks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I think the first design of this I saw was antique apple/potato peelers from hundreds of years ago. I guess someone just used the design for wood later on.


----------

